# How to find a good job in managerial capacity in Canada



## achhabachha (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi there,
I have a serious concern regarding finding a good job in managerial capacity.
I have done B. Tech (Electronics Engineering) from NIT-REC, Allahabad and hold an MBA from IIM. Both of these degrees are from tier -1 premier institutes in India. I have 4.5 years of professional experience.

The concern is natural as being in India I can not do any 
better and very soon I would be having a PR for Canada.
I wish to immigrate to Canada but am apprehensive about finding a job that suits my education level and past professional experience.

I qualify under NOC_1122 which is for business consultants .
I would appreciate if you could help me with ways to find a job in Canada and let me know if I can realise my dream.


Thanks and Regards,
Gaurav,


----------



## achhabachha (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey friends!! ... plzz reply .. I am in dire need of such clarifications !!


----------

